# Opening Day Drawing Results



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah i heard about your guys success. all for sat afternoon?


 
Yup, looking like a flooded woods firing line


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

First time ever participated, just checked and got opening day AM at Shiawassee. Is that good? 
Haha, just kidding.
Seriously, I have only a 10 foot boat with 6HP, been at Shiawassee only twice now (this and last years Youth hunt). 
I might need someones help, to make it a good opener.


----------



## Quack R (Oct 7, 2010)

So far 3/4 of us have been successful on 3 different hunts.... opener am and pm and 2nd day am at harsens


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

Successful drawing for opening day; p.m. youth hunt @ Shiawassee. First time successful applicant


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Trolling thread if there ever was one :evil: :lol:


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I was successful for 2nd day PM at Shiawassee and my buddy is successful for second day AM at Shiawassee. Now we have to figure out what we are going to do.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Gonna need to see ShiKid about putting a winch and slicks on my 20ft cc, either that or if they'll just build a ramp and I can jump the dikes...




J/k....I don't have the luck to get drawn.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

0for6!!!
One day I may get lucky!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

1 for 3 here, Opening day PM at Fish Point, 1st time in last 15 years!!!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

1 for 5 so far, one more to check.
This is the 3rd time in 4 years my son has been selected for the Opening Day PM Youth Hunt on Harsen's.
I have yet to be picked in 10+ years.....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

PhilBernardi said:


> Trolling thread if there ever was one :evil: :lol:


very much so... :evil:


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Second AM Fish point for me, hunted it last year and drew dead last. Hopefully the drawing goes better this year.


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

It has been so long since gettting drawn, how does the DNR notify or what is the process of getting the "proof" you are able to participate. Don't want to show up without that special card!! Used to be mailed, are they still mailing them?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

1predator said:


> It has been so long since gettting drawn, how does the DNR notify or what is the process of getting the "proof" you are able to participate. Don't want to show up without that special card!! Used to be mailed, are they still mailing them?


just print the online successful message with your name. they will have your name at the draw to match up. you really don't need the card anymore...just have ID's that match the list they have on the day of.


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Kid!!


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

This is the 9th season that 5 to 7 of us has drawn unsuccessful! Total b.s. that system should be set up just like drawing elk tags which is a random weighted drawing system....gives those who lose, lose, and lose an eventual chance....and we all have been drawing for Fish Point all the years. I swear we do better on farm fields/water anyway we have almost given up trying....save our $4 each year.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BenelliBrother said:


> This is the 9th season that 5 to 7 of us has drawn unsuccessful! Total b.s. that system should be set up just like drawing elk tags which is a random weighted drawing system....gives those who lose, lose, and lose an eventual chance....


as much as i would love to agree with you, won't solve much. i've seen weighted systems collapse because of the sheer amount of ways to circumvent. i.e after they draw they just get multiple people going in a cycle so someone will always be prime for a draw. adds more people to the system and your back to your original problem again.


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, you're probably right...there just has to be some better way.....


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

well my dad got drawn for opening day harsens, only problem is we will most likely be in Nodak! doubt the opener will be as good of shootin' as out there, but ya never know. wish i would have gotten drawn for shiawasse Dan, want to get up there this season


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

Since I moved back here I'm 0-5. I was lucky 1 year in California. Was the best time I ever had at a public refuge (San Luis NWR), it was opening day of the second season (California split the season back then) a big pineapple express storm blew in with 60 mph winds. Awesome day picked out greenheads and drake sprigs for my limit. My buddy wasn't as selective but we both had our limits before 8:00 am but stayed out in awe of the storm and the number of ducks in the air. I will never forget that day. Good luck to all this season.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

QuackCocaine said:


> well my dad got drawn for opening day harsens, only problem is we will most likely be in Nodak! doubt the opener will be as good of shootin' as out there, but ya never know. wish i would have gotten drawn for shiawasse Dan, want to get up there this season


hey, i think we can be back for the draw...just gotta drive really fast.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

haha well if that's what you wanna do i'm sure my dad would be up for it.:evil: will you be coming back with us though?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

QuackCocaine said:


> well my dad got drawn for opening day harsens, only problem is we will most likely be in Nodak! doubt the opener will be as good of shootin' as out there, but ya never know. wish i would have gotten drawn for shiawasse Dan, want to get up there this season


I've missed the opener here for several years now because I'm always 1000 miles west in Nodak. Unless you're a wood duck lover (of which there aren't many in Nodak), our Saturday is ALWAYS much better out there.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Well this is my 29 year of putting in for opening day draws and guess what I still didn't draw a permit. So i'm 0-29 and my daughter is 0-2. oh well if I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't any luck at all!:lol:


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Got the "Sorry" message this year. I won't complain though as I have drawn opening am Shiawassee each of the last 2 years and 3 of the last 10. Good luck in the bingo to all those who are successful!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Dahmer said:


> Well this is my 29 year of putting in for opening day draws and guess what I still didn't draw a permit. So i'm 0-29 and my daughter is 0-2. oh well if I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't any luck at all!:lol:


I "Knew" there was one guy that was close to me in years without success
in the drawing.....you are not alone......


----------



## themaster (Sep 9, 2011)

me and my boddys did realy good for early doe fire arm but we use bows instead of rifle... i well post pics soon...


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

themaster said:


> me and my boddys did realy good for early doe fire arm but we use bows instead of rifle... i well post pics soon...


This is the waterfowl forum man...


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

themaster said:


> me and my boddys did realy good for early doe fire arm but we use bows instead of rifle... i well post pics soon...


Rookies 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Well this Old Man got drawn for the 2nd day pm hunt at the "Old Folks Rec Area" NP. Got a youngun lined up ta tote my gear in already.   :lol:


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

I never get drawn....luckily my friend got 2nd day pm at Fish Point!

Works good though, cause I can still hunt the pond and flooded timber opening am!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Well its my lucky year! Drew for second day am at fish pt


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

1 of 3 of us successful for opening morning at Shiawassee. 1st time in a long time. Problem is I'm having shoulder surgery week before opener so I can't hunt. Other 2 won't go without me. A wasted permit.


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

Tom_Miller said:


> 1 of 3 of us successful for opening morning at Shiawassee. 1st time in a long time. Problem is I'm having shoulder surgery week before opener so I can't hunt. Other 2 won't go without me. A wasted permit.


You could still go and just not hunt. Take some pictures or work a dog! Unless your down for the count, then that sucks


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote by Duckingaround:

*You could still go and just not hunt. Take some pictures or work a dog! Unless your down for the count, then that sucks 

*I had thought about going along and just watching. I would have enjoyed it. But doctors tell me I will be doing nothing for at least 3 weeks. So yep, it kind of sucks.


----------



## bambam1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Got lucky this year 2nd day am hunt at Fish Point.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I donated another $4! Looking forward to my 26th time of waking up so early that it is really hard to call it the morning of opening day! 

I can smell the Marsh McMuffins cooking already!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

"Dear PH, 

We award you no draw and may God have mercy on your soul"

Wow, DNR is getting personal!


----------



## Shootemintheface (Nov 7, 2007)

Feeling like a rock star with am hunt at FP! Time to see how many friends I all of a sudden have. Did I mention I feel like a rock star!!!!


----------



## flintfisher44 (Jun 19, 2009)

Drew opening am at Shiawassee. Only reason I think I hit the lotto is that my first child is due on the 6th ....:sad:

I am going to have to see what can be done to bring her along a few days early :evilsmile However, I know exactly how it is going to happen :gaga:


----------



## Fowl Obsession (Mar 1, 2006)

> A wasted permit.


I believe the DNR has a program that allows you to donate your permit to a youth or terminally ill hunter. Might be a better option than wasting the permit, just a thought.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Fowl Obsession said:


> I believe the DNR has a program that allows you to donate your permit to a youth or terminally ill hunter. Might be a better option than wasting the permit, just a thought.


I may be wrong, but last I knew, the reserved waterfowl hunt was not transferable...I know elk and bear can be, but I do not believe the waterfowl can.. But may be worth another look
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fowl Obsession (Mar 1, 2006)

My mistake, FSH you are correct. The transfer program is for Elk and Bear only, per the DNR website. Thanks.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Fowl Obsession said:


> My mistake, FSH you are correct. The transfer program is for Elk and Bear only, per the DNR website. Thanks.


Its a great idea to do so... Maybe donate a spot to the make a wish foundation or something... I am sure others on here can think of a reason, but I see none as to why we could not transfer it to a youth or disabled... Or an org like MAW
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

My 10 year old son got opening day youth hunt at Fish Pt. I told him he was able to choose 2 people to go with him. He chose Pintail Charlie and myself, so glad he chose me.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

sean said:


> My 10 year old son got opening day youth hunt at Fish Pt. I told him he was able to choose 2 people to go with him. He chose Pintail Charlie and myself, so glad he chose me.


Ohhh mannnn....there goes the neighborhood....you mean I gotta see Pintail Charlie's ugly mug on the FIRST DAY of season...man oh man there goes my season hahaha....:lol::yikes: I drew for the Opening Day PM Youth hunt as well...for the second year in a row! :yikes:....taking 2 youths out...should be a fun time....See you guys up there


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

Do they post how many hunters/parties for each reserved hunt anywhere??


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I believe they post that on the mailer they send out to the winners/LOSERS (like me) 


or did I see it on next years app for the previous "odds"?

remember seeing it somewhere what the odds were of drawing for each hunt at each location.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Shot down again. 

No matter. We'll be thinking of you waiting for the draw at 0 dark thirty, traffic jam in the dark on the canal, winching over the dikes, setting up in 3 feet of water, working up a good sweat in your waders while we leisurely go to some field or pothole in the great state of North Dakota. We shall raise a toast to you with our thermos of coffee and acknowledge our good fortune to be able to not be in the rat race of the Michigan opener this year.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> Shot down again.
> 
> ...while we leisurely go to some field or pothole in the great state of North Dakota. We shall raise a toast to you with our thermos of coffee and acknowledge our good fortune to be able to not be in the rat race of the Michigan opener this year.


My thoughts exactly each year when I'm out there on the opener, which seems like about 10 in a row now. But I don't like to rub it in LIKE YOU DID :lol:


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I drew the Saturday AM hunt at Shiawassee.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Branta said:


> I believe they post that on the mailer they send out to the winners/LOSERS (like me)
> 
> 
> or did I see it on next years app for the previous "odds"?
> ...



I've been looking "Everywhere" on the DNR site and cannot find the number of applicants that applied for each GMU........I too seen it somewhere ?


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

DNR Reserved Hunt Guide said:


> 0001 Harsens Island Opening Day AM 45​
> 0002 Harsens Island Opening Day PM Youth 45
> 0003 Harsens Island Second Day AM 45
> 0004 Harsens Island Second Day PM 45
> ...




This is the list of openings available for each hunt, per the DNR's reserved waterfowl application digest.

I have never seen a published list of how many applicants there actually are in a given year.​


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> I have never seen a published list of how many applicants there actually are in a given year.


 The number of applications for each hunt from the previous year used to be published in the paper application form; they quit doing it a few years back....not quite sure why.


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

> This is the list of openings available for each hunt, per the DNR's reserved waterfowl application digest.



35 at Fp, that seems to be a good draw for me on any other day!!!


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

I was unsucessful...... however, my friend hit the loto and shared.

Fish Point Opening AM (I will be there)


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

DEERHNTR said:


> I was unsucessful...... however, my friend hit the loto and shared.
> 
> Fish Point Opening AM (I will be there)



Judging by your name you must be a tennis shoe fowler lol jk jk man... Congrats, that's the hard part, now the harder part is getting drawn well enough that morning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Judging by your name you must be a tennis shoe fowler lol jk jk man... Congrats, that's the hard part, now the harder part is getting drawn well enough that morning
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


From what I've seen on opener, if you draw top 75% you are fine since there are only something liek 35 parties.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Now going on 2nd day am, might want to just stay in the field and sleep in the dekes from openening evening.


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

After hunting F.P. alot if, you get drawn in the top 35 anytime it's usually good hunting, anything more and head for the bay. My advice is if you can go and scout the night before and find out the secret zones the birds are working. It will get you a good spot if you draw high. Good luck, wish I were that lucky.


----------

